# Dust collection bag for HF dust collecter, where to get one?



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello

I was hoping someone could direct me to where I can get dust collection bag for my Harbor Freight 70 gallon dust collector, the stock bag that came with it is just a simple clear 70 gallon plastic bag which has already seen it's better days, I can't seem to find a replacement bag that will fit, I've looked all over online and google, was hoping for a heavier duty bag.

Thanks


----------



## EastLake (Mar 11, 2014)

How do you feel about making one? I am having my wife make a bag for mine as a liner to a 55 gallon drum with a filter screen. The drum sits nicely outside the shop, the bag holds the sawdust, and the snapring lid with the filters cut in let air out so the collector can breath. Just a thought.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Randy,

I have an older delta 1.5 hp that looks similar. Might fit. Have you called Harbor freight? They have usually been helpful the few times I have called.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I use heavy contractor garbage bags


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

Randy,
Try www.americanfabricfilter.com/

I bought one of their custom made filter bags for my little 2hp Grizzly collector that's about 20 years old, and it improved the power and efficiency dramatically. Runs my whole shop. They also sell a lot of different size collection bags. Prices seemed fair. Hope this helps.
Roger


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

Randy, fellow LJs could be more help if you would edit in a picture of the machine and bag, or included a link to a stock shot. I don't deal with Harbor Freight, so I am not familiar with their stuff. Have you tried Grizzly for bags?


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Wynn Environmental sells replacement bags with their canister filter kits that fit pretty nicely. I have seen guys use 55 gallon plastic trash bags too…

Husky has the heavy lawn & Leaf 55 gallon drum liner bags in clear, Amazon is selling them… http://www.amazon.com/Husky-Drum-Liners-Gal-Clear/dp/B003BI2D9E


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

I also used the plastic bags from Wynn environmental on my HF DC. Now that I have a thien baffle I don't expect to be replacing the bag anymore unless it is damaged.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Db, you have the HF DC don't you?

Big Al thanks I'll ad the link below.

http://www.harborfreight.com/2-hp-industrial-5-micron-dust-collector-97869.html#.Ux9gS4U-fVQ

I don't think a 55 gal is going to work as the 70 gal as is stretches and barely reaches the floor, but I will certainly give it a look at, as for as a baffle, separator or anything such, since I have my DC on the outside of the shop, I saw no need for any, I'll also see about contacted HF.

Thanks for the comments


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I got mine from Amazon to fit my smaller Delta AP400. They have several different sizes available and most seem to be sized by what diameter you need rather than by make and model.


----------



## ScottStewart (Jul 24, 2012)

Mine came from Wynn when I bought a canister.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah, I have a HF 2 HP DC. I will measure it out, but the 55 gallon drum I have next to my DC is taller than the space under the inlet ring. I have seen this done before, and it fits, However it is a little bit around the ring for most DCs…. I think the 70 gallon rating on these dust collectors means BOTH lower AND upper bags filled up…

To be completely certain though, call Wynn Environmental at 215-442-9443 and get a quote on just the replacement bags. I can't find them on their website, but their website isn't exactly modern… So finding anything on there is problematic…

I have seen a photo somewhere of somebody with a Penn State single stage 2HP DC which is roughly about the same dimensions as the HF, and they had a black drum liner in place and it actually looked a little long. Just make sure you get 55 gallon drum liners, not the smaller 30 or 42 gallon ones, those will be too small diameter or short…


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

If you ever get really stuck try Axminster power tools (in axminster devon UK ) here in the uk they ship overseas to the good old USA I believe. Look at the stuff they sell on their website or perhaps free catalogue. It is an enjoyable site for any of we Jocks anyway if you have trouble or are really stuck for anything they sell contact me and I could send them to you.Alistair


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

So true Scotsman, but aren't the bags in the UK metric? I don't think they'll fit!

You guys know I am joking right?


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey Randy. If that is the same HF dc that I have, the 2hp one??? I bought this one about 4 years ago thru Amazon: Big Horn 11765 20-Inch Diameter 1-Micron Filter Bag.
It works very well. I use it on the top, and a clear bag on the bottom. I hope to get one of those Wynn air filters for mine when I expand my shop. I hope this will be soon before the heat of summer gets here. Good luck with you search. If I were you, I'd just spend the hundred some dollars and get the one from Wynn. All the reviews I've read on this seems to be the right answer.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Ok so a 55 - 60 gallon might work, I'll give them a try,
Now that I thing about it DB that makes since.

Roger yes it's that one, what I'm looking for is a bottom bag to fit the canister.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Randy,
If you need it in a hurry, just stop by and I'll give you a couple. I had picked up extras when I upgraded to the Wynn canister last year. Since I use a Thien separator before my HF DC, my plastic bags tend to last forever, or 2-3yr each.
Michael

P.S. I have also found and used ~7mil bags from Plastic Supply of San Antonio, off the Josephine Street exit off of 281S.


----------



## jtm (Dec 2, 2013)

Just grab these:

http://www.amazon.com/Big-Horn-11781-Disposable-Plastic/dp/B003NE5A9Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1394595108&sr=8-1&keywords=dust+collection+bags

Waaaaaay cheaper than the name brand, and they work just fine.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I just got in a box of Husky 55 gallon drum liner bags.


----------



## mochasatin (Apr 15, 2010)

Late posting. You can purchase a three pack of the bags at HF (requires phone call 800-423-2567):

Collection Bag 3 Pk For #97869 2 HP Dust Collector-5 Micron 10801-VGA 1 $9.99 $9.99

I was going to buy some heavy duty 3 mil contractor 55 drum liner bags however, I had to order another replacement part for different tool and decided to just add the above bags to my order instead.


----------



## ClammyBallz (Apr 16, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01AVHQBOA?psc=1


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks Clammy, I forgot to post that I wand up finding the heavy duty industrial bags for the DC somewhere online forgot where though.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

You can do what I did - install a 55 gallon plastic drum with cheap, lightweight big box bags that come in rolls. Just cut the drum off a few inches below the bottom, where the bag attaches.

A friend is talking about putting his wife to work to make us both tubes about fifteen inches long from some strong, non-breathable nylon I have. We'd just clamp it to the drums and collector, rather than monkey with bags, unless we wanted to.

The only reason you need heavier mill bags is the light ones tear easy, when removing full ones. Other than that, they see no abuse, while on the machine.

I built a "tomato" cage to fit in the one I have under the cyclone. The cage pulls out easy. Then, I just lay the drum over, so the bag acts more like it's spilling, rather than all swelling at the bottom, as you lift it. With the drum on its side, it pulls out easy.

If a light mil big box bag is too short, consider building a platform. Have the sides come up a couple inches to corral the bottom of the bag.


----------



## syenefarmer (Dec 19, 2009)

https://woodworker.com/14-diameter-x-31-plastic-dust-bag-mssu-893-247.asp?search=dust collector bags&searchmode=2 Model #893-254 fit the HF DC.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

These are the 50 count, 50 gallon, 1.1 mil, clear lawn bags I use on my three systems:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/HDX-50-Gal-Extra-Large-Clear-Trash-Bags-50-Count-HDX50GC/203857728


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas links and ideas.

So actually what I've been doing now, since I have the correct DC bags that I found on line, I believe it's a box of 5 or more? Don't remember. I've just been using one of the bags over and over by not allowing it to get to full and just emptying it into my curb side city provided waste can.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have a grizzly dust collector and purchased, from them, a bottom bag that has two adjustment points t6hat help to hold the bag in place until I can get the regular clamp in place. Works very well and will fit any 20 round equipment
G4996 Lower Bag for Models G1028-29, G1030
Price: $18.95t.


----------

